# Invertebrate tank



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay I am sorta in a pickle and can not decide what to do when I get my 10g tank. I would love a fiddler crab, but I want fish . I wish there was a fully aquatic freshwater crab. And I do not like crayfish, I have already researched them. Any ideas? *c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Thai micro crabs, had never heard of these but looked them up when Dirtydutch posted earlier, would be a cool little tank with the darios she got and some rcs and otos.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I saw them too pretty pricey about 40 bucks for one sadly :/


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you looked into shrmp? There are a million colors for sale and I hear they are easy to maintain.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have seen a couple shrimp I might stick with those.Oh well my crabbie can wait  Thanks for the input!


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out the red cherry shrimp. They're super easy to keep and I would think make a great first time shrimp. They can be in the tank with tetra, etc. without being eaten/harmed.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I will check them out! I saw your site sells 10 for $20 how much for 3?


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

The Shrimp Farm is a amazing site. They will make custom orders if you do not want 10 of a certain shrimp. Great service, Great prices, and free shipping for shrimp  Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp - TheShrimpFarm.com


----------

